# Swing Plans-Sweetheart Highback Plans (Swing and Stand) Needed



## Tecumseh (May 29, 2007)

Hello friends,
I am in desperate need of finding some plans for a "Sweetheart Highback Swing with Stand". I have attached a picture similar to what I am looking for. I need to hurry and build one for my wife before I leave for Colorado on a long Elk Hunt (end of August). It will give her something to do and time to think about me while I am gone . Any help is sincerely appreciated. 

Sincerely, Tec


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

*swing seat*

Don't know much about swing seats, but your avatar is a morelle.
Are you also a fungus buff?
johnep


----------



## Tecumseh (May 29, 2007)

yeap sure am. I enjoy searching for the Morel's in the spring, Hickory Jacks and Puff Balls in the Fall.


johnep said:


> Don't know much about swing seats, but your avatar is a morelle.
> Are you also a fungus buff?
> johnep


----------



## PlanB3d (Jun 13, 2007)

*Swing Plans*

Hi, 

I am not sure if you have found the plans you are looking for but there are some available at http://www.my-plan-b.com/garden_swing.htm

If you are interested just letr me know and we'll get a free set e-mailed out to you. Also good luck with the hunt. 

J Hamilton 
Plan-B Woodworking Plans


----------



## Tecumseh (May 29, 2007)

J,

Nope I sure havent found any plans that I can use. If you care to send some I it would be appreciated. :smile: 



PlanB3d said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not sure if you have found the plans you are looking for but there are some available at http://www.my-plan-b.com/garden_swing.htm
> 
> ...


----------

